# How to get my hedgie to love me?



## ilovemyedgehog (Nov 7, 2012)

I want to know how to get Feather to like me. I got her about 2 months ago and she balls up every time I go near her. I play with her like every other day. What can I do?


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Try handling her every day for atleast 30 mins, the longer the better


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

A hedgehog balling up doesn't mean she doesn't like you. It just means you startled her. It's like us if someone comes up behind you that you weren't expecting and talks to you or suddenly makes noise you jump, you are startled, it could be your favourite person in the world but you are still startled. Hedgehogs are the same but their startled/fear reaction is more extreme. Imagine if everything scaring you was bigger than you and loud and your instincts were telling you that you are going to be eaten. I think you'd curl in a ball and hide as well. Hold her while she's in a ball and give her a chance to unroll, sniff you and climb on you and realize that you don't want to eat her. It may take a long time, with really shy hedgehogs it could take hours and any sound or movement could send them back to a huffing ball again in an instant. But do it everyday and eventually fewer sounds will get a reaction from her, and your voice or smell may even start to make her open up sooner as she gets used to you. The best part about this is it doesn't require any active attention on your part, if you have a hoddie with a front pocket stick her in there or hold her in a snuggle sack (if you have snuggle sacks already then you can even put a handle on it so it can just go around your neck and you can wear it instead of holding it, or you can make some or order some if you don't have them already). I used to play computer games with a hedgehog in my hoodie pocket and having a bag for them to ride around in means you can walk around your house or neighbourhood with your hedgehog and she'll get more used to sounds and movement. The more stuff she gets used to the less will scare her. You can't expect her to never roll into a ball, it's possible that every time you pick her up her initial reaction will be to ball up there also may be specific noises you discover will always make her ball up. Best thing to do is not take it personally and handle her every single day for as long as possible.


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

I've had Milo since mid September. He still balls up when I lean over his cage to pick him up. He's huffy, hissy, clicky...... he's quilling too though and I think that's why he's still so jumpy. I'm not giving up at all. As soon as he's done quilling I guess i'll learn his true temperament. I hope it improves but if not I will keep doing what I've been doing all along. He's little grumpy butt isn't going to run me off at all. I love my Milo no matter how nervous or jumpy he is.


----------



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

It's normal to think what your thinking - when Winston bit me for the first time I could have cried! I was like "but I love him so much and he hates me" all i can say is be patient and kind and take your hedgie out daily - they will come around!!!  Winston was a little biting huffy spikey jerk when he first started quilling but he turned out really sweet after weeks of handling. I'm sure your will too  good luck!!


----------



## Susan good night (Nov 5, 2015)

It has taken four or five months for my Alice to put her hand out and actually look around at me I know it sounds gross but I put a dirty sock in her cage I put her in my doggie playpen it is an octagon shaped secured playpen and she loves running around in circles she is getting now to where she will actually come to me she will actually crawling up my arm when I'm giving her a bath


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

lol. a hedgehog is not a dog. you can't make them love you. THey are not affectionate animals. Although they look so cute, they don't care about us humans. We are just their slaves. What you CAN do is spend time with your hedgehog to he gets used to your smell and voice, and then he will not freak out when you are around and you two can hang out nicely, which will make it seem like he likes you but no they really dont give a crap about us. Their brains are so tiny. They are not smart like pigs or cows or dogs, or cats..


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Guys, this thread is three years old. Please check dates before responding. I doubt any of these posters have been active in quite a while.


----------

